# Question about Schwinn child seat ???



## Spooky7640 (Dec 5, 2017)

Can anyone give me some info on this child seat that I found many years ago? What year? What bike did or could it go on?


----------



## rhenning (Dec 6, 2017)

1970s maybe late 1960s.  Adjustable to most any bike.  Very dangerious to use and I wouldn't put a child in one.  Make it a shelf collectable and do not use it.  Roger


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 6, 2017)

I had one on a beater, used as a rack.  It would hold a full paper grocery  bag!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm thinking that's a 50's vintage. In the 60's they were chromed round tubing. More stylish but less padding.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 6, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I'm thinking that's a 50's vintage. In the 60's they were chromed round tubing. More stylish but less padding.
> 
> View attachment 720617



70s, campus green wasnt around in the 50s. Had a few of these, always came on 70s 3 speeds. The Schwinn stamped logo is also 70s era script.


----------



## Spooky7640 (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank you I've always wondered.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2017)

Been painted with green rattle can paint. I can't believe that was being sold in the 70's. Maybe at yard sales. 

Further investigation. Here's the 71 version. How sweet is that?


----------



## fattyre (Dec 7, 2017)

I have a NOS one in an un opened box if anyone is interested.


----------



## vincev (Dec 7, 2017)

I have one on a girls bike and it looks cool.I would not put a kid in one though


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 7, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Been painted with green rattle can paint. I can't believe that was being sold in the 70's. Maybe at yard sales.
> 
> Further investigation. Here's the 71 version. How sweet is that?
> 
> View attachment 720623



Now...would I lie to you?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2017)

vincev said:


> I have one on a girls bike and it looks cool.I would not put a kid in one though



How 'bout a nincompoop?


----------



## ChattyMatty (Dec 8, 2017)

I was born in '71 and dad had on on his Varsity of the same era. I turned out pretty ok, except for my predilection for Studebakers :/ I assume his was originally black, as he kept the cool script kickplates when he got rid of it... they make a cool way to mound Wheaties plates if you trim them down. Looks sorta official with that Schwinn script on the back.


----------



## Intense One (Dec 9, 2017)

rhenning said:


> 1970s maybe late 1960s.  Adjustable to most any bike.  Very dangerious to use and I wouldn't put a child in one.  Make it a shelf collectable and do not use it.  Roger



Now days you'd probably have to have race car restraints and an air bag on child carriers!


----------

